# Internetprovider nach Traffic



## Arne Buchwald (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir T-DSL via Satellit zuzulegen. Mich würde interessieren, ob es auch (für den B-Kanal) Internetprovider gibt, die nicht nach der Zeit, sondern nach dem verbrauchten Traffic abrechnen??

Vielen Dank im Voraus,


----------



## nils11 (23. Mai 2002)

*also...*

also ich kenne das bisher nur von sky-dsl-anbietern, wie z.b. 1&1. die rechnen in traffic ab, wobei ein 1 gb etwa 2,50 - 5 € kostet, glaube ich.

guck doch mal auf http://www.onlinekosten.de ...


----------

